# Blackberry from Nirvana



## stunzeed (Apr 26, 2009)

This picture of a beautiful bud came up today when I opened up MP. I was wondering if ANYONE has had any experience with it and what are some of the stats. Like yield and any other charecteristics you can tell. Thank you very much!!!


Stunzeed..


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 26, 2009)

I think its brand spankin new.


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 26, 2009)

Hmmm. Well the genetics are Rasberry Cough from Nirvana and Black Domino. Does anyone know anything about those?

Thank you

Stunzeed..


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 26, 2009)

Nope but it sure looks amazing. I'll be ordering some soon!


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 26, 2009)

Blackberry

Specifications: 
Breeder: The Sativa Seedbank 
Height: medium 
Effect: All-round effect 
Indoor/Outdoor: outdoor
THC Content: strong; 15 to 24% 
Flowering Weeks: 11 or fewer
Yield (S.O.G.):This strain's yield in dried grams per square meter (approximately 9 plants) in an SOG (Sea of Green). 
Yield (S.O.G.): 450 to 550g 
Difficulty: moderate


----------



## Vegs (Apr 26, 2009)

> Nope but it sure looks amazing. I'll be ordering some soon!



Amen however the Raspberry Cough sounds interesting. I have to agree that picture that pops up is a really nice picture of something I would want to grow. Then again they all sound interesting... =)


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah I saw that picture today too and I thought to myself

"mmmmm I really want that"

Looks so good you could eat it... I definitely will be trying it out-


----------

